# Consider Replacing your Battery..???



## Harivel (May 23, 2011)

I m havn Acer 5740G...Im bought on around 1year b4, but now my battery show in Taskbar, Consider Replacing Your Batttery....

What is this prob??any1 plzz help me..


----------



## sandyqbg (May 23, 2011)

Your battery is failing... which means it will no longer be able to provide backup for as long as it should. Do you find that your battery doesn't last as long anymore?

Is it a second hand lap? Because for a new lap, the battery has gone south too soon. It should have lasted at least a couple of years, unless of course you haven't been looking after your lap properly


----------



## Chetan1991 (May 28, 2011)

Remember pal, optimum state for a battery is between 20% and 80% charge level. don't drain your battery too often, and don't keep it charged all the time. my inspiron 15 is also 1 year old but its battery still lasts ~2 hrs

see if it can be replaced under warrenty. also perform a recalibration (full drain followed by ~8 hrs of continuous charge) and check the battery with softs like Batterycare.


----------



## R2K (May 28, 2011)

That might also be a problem with the windows 7 OS
Check this out
Windows 7 Battery Notification Messages - Engineering Windows 7 - Site Home - MSDN Blogs


----------

